

Program your printing: Lob’s API helps startups automate printing and mailing - bavidar
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/04/program-your-printing-lobs-api-helps-startups-automate-printing-and-mailing-exclusive/

======
mazsa
FYI:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6406467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6406467)

